# 6 month old baby vigorously shaking head from side to side. Worried!



## shirlls

At first, I thought it was just a normal baby thing and a new movement he has found, however the more he does it, the more I am starting to worry something might be wrong.

I am going to phone HV first thing Monday morning. He is fine otherwise, but is regularly, about 5 or 6 times a day shaking his head constantly and sometimes quite vigorously. I googled it (probably worst thing to do) and I am worrying he has sore ears or (God forbid) a learning disability.

Is this normal? Does anyone else's babies do this? :shrug:


----------



## MrsButterfly

My lo used to do this when lying on his back if he was tired. He'd shake it from side to side in a bid to send himself to sleep I think. Haven't noticed him do it for about a month now x


----------



## cmarie33

Lo does this too and has done for a while. Sometimes it's for fun, sometimes it's when she's tired. When I watch her on the monitor at night it's what she does to self settle I think. I wouldn't worry too much xx


----------



## cmarie33

Oh, someone else's baby did this at our postnatal group and hv said it was more than likely that the baby liked the sensation of it!


----------



## bubbles19

My lo does it at first it was something new she'd learnt now she does it if frustrated or angry and also when she wants to say no to a question or food.


----------



## Lilmiss1

As others have said for fun, because he could and to sleep x


----------



## vsh

Mine does this sometimes when I put him down to sleep and he's overtired. Whenever he starts doing it he normally goes to sleep a minute or two later x


----------



## AP

Both our girls did it when tired. Our first was sooooo noisy going to sleep at night doing it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

My baby did this, too. I think he was experimenting & having fun. It was quite entertaining while it lasted...I would say to him, 'Do you love Dada?' & he'd shake his head Noooo.


----------



## josephine3

My lo has just started doing this too. I dont like it either! She seems to be doing it just for fun :shrug:


----------



## momofmisters

Yup completely normal...he has learned how to shake his head from side to side and likes how it feels so he will continue to do it until he gets bored of it. Much like when they finally find their "voice" my youngest DS found his "voice" and would scream this high pitched scream every 5-10 minutes because he could and not amount of shhhhing or telling him no would make him stop he just had to grow out of it.


----------



## Bellybump89

I'm pretty sure it's a developmental thing. All of my brothers and sisters did it and so did nieces and nephews. 

It's just a stage don't worry! I always found it super cute


----------



## Blue12

My little girl used to do this too and when I googled everything i read is that it is normal and due to being tired or that they like the sensation it creates/they have control over their movement. She has since grown out of it.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Alex started doing this between 6 and 7 months when he was tired and i was worried then (he has epilepsy so i thought it may be something to do with that but it wasnt) he still does it now at 13months.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All mine done it when tired x


----------

